# rough customer



## Budd

In AE, a rough customer is someone who looks difficult to deal with, perhaps threatening. I normally has nothing to do with a literal customer in a store. It is, however, primarily a description based on appearance. Larousse en ligne gives "c'est un dur." Is there anything that captures the ton, the color and the idea a bit better than that? Thanks.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Most dictionaries give 'sale type' or 'dur à cuire' 

We hear *tough customer/tough cookie *way more often than rough... in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Budd

As well you may. Rough customer is, I think, the older form of the expression, used at a time when rough suggested something unpleasant, uncouth. Tough, naturally, rhymes, but also is a bit more direct, especially in times when class distinctions may not have declined, but were less acceptable, at least overtly. But I'd be glad to have an equivalent for both... or either.


----------



## Nicomon

By definition : 





> Dur à cuire _= _(Personne) qui ne se laisse ni dominer, ni émouvoir.


  To me, this rhymes with _coriace / tenace _and  would normally be translated as:  _hard nut to crack / tough cookie_.   

I think a customer can be _tough (tenace / difficile à plaire) _without being _rough_. Someone please correct me if I'm not going the right way, but here's how I see it.

For a description based on appearance : _ rébartatif _/ _à l'air rébarbatif_
Otherwise, adjectives like :  _antipathique / déplaisant / désagréable  _come to mind.
If the person is downright rude :  _sale type / grossier personnage_


----------



## archijacq

un mauvais coucheur


----------



## CarlosRapido

Cette expression n'est pas connue au Canada et date du XVIe siècle en France - c'est toujours usité?


----------



## archijacq

CarlosRapido said:


> Cette expression n'est pas connue au Canada et date du XVIe siècle en France - c'est toujours usité?


Très usité. Cela figure aussi dans Harrap's.


----------



## Nicomon

Je connaissais l'expression - que j'ai plutôt lue qu'entendue - mais je ne la dis pas. Chose certaine, cela correspond à la définition que budd a donnée. 


> , , 7. mauvais coucheur, ' an ugly customer, ' ' a disagreeable fellovv. '


----------



## mehoul

Les policiers ont l'habitude de parler des gens qu'ils arrêtent comme de "clients". Ils pourraient très bien dire "un client difficile" par exemple. Mais je ne crois pas qu'en dehors de ce contexte on puisse dire client dans ce sens.


----------



## Budd

archi: Thanks. Mauvais coucheur sounds just right.

Mehoul: As I said, it has nothing to do literally with a customer (client) in a store. In this sense, you could say a customer is simply someone who presents himself to you, an unwelcome person in the case at hand.

Nico: a tough cookie (#7 above) is quite different. In AE these days it is usually a compliment, i.e., someone who sticks to opinions, principles, etc., or appears fearless or at least brave. A tough nut to crack is still different, usually implying that the person is not easy to understand or not easy to persuade. It can be complimentary, pejorative or neutral according to context. It is also a bit out of date. Of course, so is rough customer.


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks Budd,

_Tough cookie _and _hard nut to crack _(post 4, not 7) happen to be the suggestions given by the WR dictionary to translate *dur à cuire* 
The definitions you gave are exactly as I understand_ dur à cuire_. Although not familiar with the expression, I didn't think _rough customer_ meant the same thing. 

But I now realize (somewhat late) that I took _customer_ literally and suggested adjectives to translate _rough _as I understood the first part of your post. 

_Mauvais coucheur _- that I have also seen translated as _awkward customer _- sounds right, but again, it really isn't common on this side of the Atlantic 
(at least that I know of). So I guess it would depend on who the end readers are.


----------



## Budd

Awkward customer sounds very Brit to me, Nico; cf. awkward squad. In AE it probably means nothing to most of us, but I'm guessing in Great Britain an awkward customer is someone difficult to deal with, not a clumsy oaf—in other words, pretty close to rough customer. Maybe someone from the UK can stick his oar in here.


----------



## Nicomon

I only mentioned the information found.  It was actually this dictionary. Synonyms given are : _bad guy / unpleasant person.

_You can also find it on this page rendered as _homme difficile_ whereas _rough customer _is translated as _sale type. _

OK, I think my bunny rabbit is sarting to take too much room here. I'm changing threads.


----------



## pointvirgule

It seems to me there are different solutions depending on context, which we haven't got. Could you provide a sentence as a basis for discussion, Budd?

N.B. One Quebecese version of _mauvais coucheur_ that I know of is _mal-baisé_ (referring to someone who has a difficult character, presumably because they don't get enough).


----------



## Kecha

pointvirgule said:


> N.B. One Quebecese version of _mauvais coucheur_ that I know of is _mal-baisé_ (referring to someone who has a difficult character, presumably because they don't get enough).


Rien de sexuel dans "mauvais coucheur" qui décrivait à l'origine une personne qui empêche ses camarades de dormir. Voir expressio. Un mauvais coucheur, c'est quelqu'un qui emmerde le monde, quelles qu'en soient les raisons.


----------



## pointvirgule

Kecha said:


> Rien de sexuel dans "mauvais coucheur" qui décrivait à l'origine une personne qui empêche ses camarades de dormir. [...]


À l'origine, mais tu ne peux pas nier que le sens qu'on prête à l'expression aujourd'hui est plus tendancieuse, non ? 
Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux expressions désignent qqn de chiant (pardon my French).


----------



## Kecha

pointvirgule said:


> À l'origine, mais tu ne peux pas nier que le sens qu'on prête à l'expression aujourd'hui est plus tendancieuse.
> Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux expressions désignent qqn de chiant (pardon my French).


Je ne l'ai jamais entendu comme ça en tout cas ! Mais je l'ai peu entendu à vrai dire...

J'ai trouvé "chicaneur", est-ce que les Québécois disent ça ?


----------



## CarlosRapido

Moi j'ai entendu 'chicanier', pas 'chicaneur' - mais on s'éloigne un peu du sens - 





> _(Familier)_ Celui, celle qui conteste, qui vétille sur les moindres choses.


----------



## pointvirgule

Kecha said:


> J'ai trouvé "chicaneur", est-ce que les Québécois disent ça ?


Pas vraiment, mais bon, je ne voudrais pas faire tourner la discussion autour des usages québécois. En ce qui me concerne, _mauvais coucheur_ convient tout à fait... si ça marche dans le contexte. Je voulais seulement mentionner une expression de chez nous en passant.

À ce propos :


CarlosRapido said:


> Cette expression n'est pas connue au Canada [...]


Il y a une différence entre « n'est pas connue » et « moi, je ne la connais pas ».


----------



## Budd

*"It seems to me there are different solutions depending on context, which  we haven't got. Could you provide a sentence as a basis for discussion,  Budd?"*

I doubt the value of rough customer changes according to context. But here's something: "The panhandler standing in the middle of the sidewalk was dirty and was swaying as if about to fall down drunk—a rough customer if ever I saw one—but he moved meekly aside as we passed, just mumbling mildly, Spare change?" I guess you could say the same about an investment banker in his Brioni suit at a cocktail party, but of course he'd mumble about spare millions. That is, both are unwelcome and appear to pose a threat even if the appearance is deceiving. Does that help?


----------



## mehoul

Hi, I think that "mauvais coucheur" is not appropriate here. I suggest "un triste individu".


----------



## pointvirgule

Thanks for the sentence, Budd. It's not that the intrinsic value of _rough customer_ would change, but that the way to phrase a French equivalent might, depending on context. Here, for instance, I'm not sure I'd use _mauvais coucheur_. Perhaps _un type pas commode_.


----------



## Budd

Well, ; , it could be. Your suggestion, un type pas commode, reminds me of someone's description of James Joyce as "not a convenient luncheon guest." Not remotely a rough customer ever, Jim the Penman.

Mehoul, you may be right if the panhandler (or the investment banker) arouses your sympathy for the sorry state into which he has fallen. But rough customer refers to appearance or, more broadly, presentation: not only unsightly but suggesting (if not delivering) some threat or uneasiness. Could such a person be un mauvais coucheur, mais triste quand même? I had an experience like this when a panhandler in Paris asked me for a cigarette, very politely, even meekly, and seemed a bit frightened when I gave him two and said Fumez-les en bonne santé. Triste, I thought and still do, though his appearance was mighty rough.


----------



## mehoul

Triste individu is a set expression, doesn't imply the guy is sad. But I prefer pointvirgule's suggestion.


----------



## PaulQ

Budd said:


> Awkward customer sounds very Brit to me, Nico; [...]Maybe someone from the UK can stick his oar in here.


"The Phrase Finder" is regarded as reasonably authoritative and gives its explanation "rough customer" here: http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/52/messages/233.html

The phrase "rough customer" has nothing to do with "customers" in the commercial sense. "Customer" is a slang synonym for person. 

Rough = uncultured; violent; lacking manners; prone to unreasonableness, etc.


----------



## Budd

Yes, PaulQ,. See post #1 and several others for the same point.

Mehoul, I understand triste individu. Forgive me if I was playing: I found the guy in question both sad and méprisable, which I think is  standard definition for triste individu.


----------



## pointvirgule

Budd said:


> Well, ; , it could be. Your suggestion, un type pas commode, reminds me of someone's description of James Joyce as "not a convenient luncheon guest." Not remotely a rough customer ever, Jim the Penman.


In the original post, you explained your take on the expression as "someone who looks difficult to deal with." That's what I was going for when I suggested _pas commode_. Although, since this is about appearances, I should have phrased it thus:_ il n'avait pas l'air commode_ (in the sense of _he looked like trouble._) Isn't it in somewhere in the ballpark?


----------



## Budd

Yes, PaulQ,. See post #1 and several others for the same point.

Mehoul, I understand triste individu. Forgive me if I was playing: I found the guy in question both sad and méprisable, which I think is  standard definition for triste individu.


----------



## Budd

Pointvirgule, yes, it's in the ballpark. I'm still inclined to think that archijacq's mauvais coucheur does the job and is evidently instantly understood by francophones. 

As for this thread, too much Clotho when, I think, it's time for an Atropos or ideally a Lachesis.


----------



## pointvirgule

Or at least an Ariadne.


----------



## Budd

Then pity the poor flies.


----------



## pointvirgule

Hm, are you confusing Ariadne with Arachne, by any chance?

(Later – I can't believe this exchange about Greek goddesses hasn't been deleted yet. )


----------



## Budd

Must have... because I lost my way in this labyrinth.


----------



## Cath.S.

En France nous avions en argot l'expression _un drôle de client_ que je ne propose pas comme traduction de _rough customer_ mais dont le sens est assez approchant. Cela signifiait un type bizarre, un rien inquiétant. De même que _drôle d'oiseau_, _drôle de zozo_ et même _drôle de zèbre_. Voilà bien des années que je ne les ai plus entendues.


----------



## Shytom

Yes *drôle de client* or more simply *client *sound really better to me. And some of my relatives still use it for similar cases Budd .


----------



## Shytom

If the context here is rather based on an appearrance judgement you could also say: "un homme à la mine / à l'aspect *patibulaire*"   But that's quite formal.

patibulaire: mine, figure, air louche et inquiétant. (source: _larousse_)


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> En France nous avions en argot l'expression _un drôle de client_ que je ne propose pas comme traduction de _rough customer_ mais dont le sens est assez approchant. Cela signifiait un type bizarre, un rien inquiétant. De même que _drôle d'oiseau_, _drôle de zozo_ et même _drôle de zèbre_. Voilà bien des années que je ne les ai plus entendues.


 Salut Cath. Pour cette même définition, moi c'est _drôle de moineau _que j'ai le plus souvent entendu. Autre différence régionale? 

Moi non plus, je ne traduirais pas_ rough customer _par _mauvais coucheur _dans l'exemple précis de Budd. 
Je trouve en fait que _drôle d'oiseau/de moineau_ décrirait assez bien ce type.

Pour une traduction plutôt axée sur l'apparence, il y a *ce fil *dans lequel on trouve quelques suggestions données ici. 

Je reviens à ma suggestion initiale : _(type / individu) à l'air rébarbatif_. 
J'aime aussi_ il n'avait pas l'air commode, _ou la version québécoise :_ il avait l'air malcommode. _
_Un homme à_ _la mine patibulaire _me fait plutôt penser à _individu louche _= _shady customer. 

_Et là, je passe vraiment à un autre fil. Je pense.


----------



## janpol

à qui on ne la fait pas. Qui ne s'en laisse pas conter. Aimable comme une porte de prison.


----------



## SergueiL

Un client coriace.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> Salut Cath. Pour cette même définition, moi c'est _drôle de moineau _que j'ai le plus souvent entendu. Autre différence régionale?


Salut Nico. Oui, une différence régionale de plus à ajouter à la collection. 

Entre temps j'ai aussi retrouvé un _drôle de coco_ - aucun rapport avec le communisme ou la drogue - que j'ai trouvé traduit par shady customer.


----------



## Cath.S.

SergueiL said:


> Un client coriace.


Cela m'évoquerait plutôt des flics en train d'essayer de faire avouer un suspect.


----------



## SergueiL

J'ai lu en effet autre part dans ce fil que l'appellation "client" serait de l'argot policier, j'ai tendance à lui accorder, sans garantie aucune, un usage plus large, en tout cas compatible avec la proposition initiale : "someone who looks difficult to deal with". On arrive à la troisième page de ce fil et le cercle semble continuer de s'élargir.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Cath_. 

Drôle de coco_... je connaissais. Antidote le définit ainsi : 





> Individu bizarre ou suspect. Un drôle de coco.


Je ne m'étais donc pas trompée en pensant _que à la mine patibulaire _(qui me fait penser à _individu louche_) était plus proche "_shady customer_". 

Et au risque de me répéter, pour moi _coriace _(voir post 4) est plus à rapprocher de "_hard nut to crack / *t*ough_" que de "_*r*ough customer_".


----------



## Cath.S.

SergueiL said:


> J'ai lu en effet autre part dans ce fil que l'appellation "client" serait de l'argot policier, j'ai tendance à lui accorder, sans garantie aucune, un usage plus large, en tout cas compatible avec la proposition initiale : "someone who looks difficult to deal with". On arrive à la troisième page de ce fil et le cercle semble continuer de s'élargir.


Ce n'est pas _client _en soi qui m'a évoqué la police mais la collocation _client *coriace*._


----------

